

Never Mind the Valley: Here's Toronto - Timmee
http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2010/07/never-mind-the-valley-heres-to.php

======
slantyyz
"The capital of cool"?

Seriously?

Toronto has a fantastic multicultural population which means good eats, but my
compliments would end there.

Compared to when I grew up (I now live in the suburbs of Toronto), I find
Toronto to be dirty and run down. The summer smog warnings are nothing to be
proud of.

GTA (Greater Toronto Area) drivers are among the rudest drivers I've ever seen
(red light means GO!). Unless you live in the downtown core, you basically
need a car. And the major arteries in and out of the city are hardly world
class.

The transit system, which everyone brags about, sucks. Compared to Montreal,
which has an excellent subway system, geographic coverage is lacking. If you
live at one of the corners, you're on a bus for an hour before you get to a
subway station.

While crime isn't nearly as bad as the worst US cities, gun crime is much more
prevalent than it was when I was young.

The tech industry is doing fairly well here, but Toronto isn't the shiny gem
it used to be.

